# Snow Commander 38602 Leaking Gas through Shield-Carburetor?



## gibson.scott (Jan 7, 2022)

I have a Snow Commander 7hp 2 stroke #38602. I cleaned the carb, replaced the gaskets, replaced the primer, gas filter and tubes, and gas still leaks. I think it is the Shield-Carburetor # 801226 but I can't find it anywhere online. Any suggestions on how to stop it from leaking? I can try replacing 801317 like an older post states, but it looks like the shield might be worn thin. 

Thanks!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

That shield's not going to help with a gas leak, it's supposed to provide a cover for the air intake.

If the carb is leaking, it'd seem that the float isn't sealing the flow of gas shut when there's enough gas in the fuel bowl.

I would start with the replacement of 801317 as the next step if you've already cleaned the carb.


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

Floats sometime crack and leak, leading to a less buoyant float, high fuel level, flooding, running rich, etc.

*801316
Float-Carburetor*

It looks like it's officially NLA, but there are still some available if you scout around. I'm not advocating you buy one, only that you consider dunking yours in water and gently squeezing it when you have it out for the needle/seat replacement.










[later]
Seems as if some of these are cork, not plastic as I was thinking. See this thread. Maybe there really aren't replacement floats available under this part number.

Alternatively, the original carb was 801255, which is replaced by 801396, and that's still available -- though not cheap. The cheap offshore bolt-on replacement is $15 (yes, for the entire carb).

Aren't old snowthrowers fun?


----------



## gibson.scott (Jan 7, 2022)

Thanks for the recommendations. This is my 15 year old son's project but I have somehow taken over. It does have the cork float. The only confusing thing to me is that where the primer tube goes into the shield is where the gas pools and leaks. With the gasket replaced, I thought that the shield may have worn thin and leak the gas. If that is not possible, I ordered the other part and will see how it works.


----------



## gibson.scott (Jan 7, 2022)

asavage said:


> Floats sometime crack and leak, leading to a less buoyant float, high fuel level, flooding, running rich, etc.
> 
> *801316
> Float-Carburetor*
> ...


I Paid $12 for 801317, but I could have gotten the whole thing for $15? Wow.


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

The needle/seat 801317 is (probably) genuine B&S; the offshore replacement carb is made by ten-year-olds banging them out on rocks while barefoot, so it's pretty cheap.


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

Double check the needle valve position/ alignment under the float hinge.


----------

